# What would you do with $600 at B&H?



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

If you were given some gift cards and some cash; plus you wanted to chip in and buy yourself something nice at B&H Photo Video for $600 what would you buy?

Camera Gear so far.
Nikon D90
18-105 f/3.5-5.6 kit lens
50mm f/1.8 prime lens
Polarizer and UV filters for both

I'm thinking a Speedlight SB-900. What would you buy though?


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Suction cup for about $100 for shooting pictures/ video from inside the car while in motion.

A tripod ($200) and a flash (about $300?).


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmmmm I didnt even think about the suction cup or mounts for vehicles.


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

I have been looking at them recently. Would love to be able to see how I drive once I back home and capturing scenery easily.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

What do you wish you could do photographically that equipment limitations prevent you from doing? There are all sorts of things to spend $600 on.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

I recommend purchasing an SB-600 and the Nikkor 85mm f/1.8 lens. It'll cost you a few dollars more than $600, but worth it.

Regards...JL


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Definitely into portrait photography. Candids as well. I have 2 little nieces and a third on the way(maybe a boy) they are adorable so I have to make sure I capture them growing up!

I'm not really into macro photography or any floral pictures. So a macro lens really isn't in order for the near future.

The capabilities of having a flash (off camera) will greatly increase the style and photos I'll be able to take with the inexpensive lenses I currently have. My brother's brother inlaw is big into photography as well and he let me play with some of his flashes and we were able to capture some great stuff.

I would love to sell my 18-105mm and get two lenses to cover me from 16 or 18mm to 300mm. Something like a 18-70 and a 70-300mm. Or a 70-200 with a 1.4 converter lens.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

The Nikkor 85mm is a great portrait lens.

Regards...JL


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

bkmk5 said:


> Definitely into portrait photography. Candids as well. I have 2 little nieces and a third on the way(maybe a boy) they are adorable so I have to make sure I capture them growing up!
> 
> I'm not really into macro photography or any floral pictures. So a macro lens really isn't in order for the near future.
> 
> ...


If you want to explore portraiture, then proper lighting is a big component. I'd be inclined to opt for one or two SB-600's over a single SB-900. You could use them in conjunction with your camera's built-in flash which can act as a commander in a wireless setup. You should also look at inexpensive light stands, umbrellas, and holders to use as diffusers with the strobes. You ought to explore the http://strobist.blogspot.com site for lighting tips, if you haven't already.

The 18-105 seems to be better regarded than the 18-70, and the combination of the 16-85 and 70-300 are way outside a $600 budget.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I love my Nikkor 24/2.8, great travel lens and quite usable on the D90 indoors at higher ISO.
With the sensor crop factor the 24 puts you at 36mm.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

For portraits, I'd go for a tripod, ballhead, and flash. If you have the money, an 85mm would be a nice lens for portraits, too.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

For portraits I'd consider an f/1.4 lens, like the Sigma 50mm I just got. 

To replace the 18-105, I'd get the 16-85 VR or maybe Sigma 18-50 f/2.8. 

To cover both that range and portraits, how about a Sigma 24-70 f/2.8? The non-HSM which is like $500.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

I'd buy the best DSLR camera for $600, lol.


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Well after much debating and many of your suggestions it looks like I'll be going with just (1) SB-600 Speedlight. Save the money I wanted to spend on the SB900. The SB900 is a great flash(and I still want it), but after reading reviews on the sb600 and 800 it didnt seem like it was THAT much more of flash than the SB600. I'm thinking I'll sell my 18-105mm and see if I can get some fast glass to cover the 16 or 18mm-200mm range. 

My Nikkor 50mm f/1.8 is great for portraits and can really give the warm natural look(no flash). The wife's going to stop off at B&H tonight! YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnsM3 (Jul 21, 2009)

I would buy the Nikon 18 - 200 VR f 3.5 lens. I have it on my D200. It is the only lense you need and will probably never take it off the camera which is important to keep the sensor clean. It is about $750.
Sell the kit lens


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Here are some test shots...i didnt read the manual at all...just got it working and started shooting.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Hmmm... $600. Is that with Sales Tax included or not? :dunno: :eeps:


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

JohnsM3 said:


> I would buy the Nikon 18 - 200 VR f 3.5 lens. I have it on my D200. It is the only lense you need and will probably never take it off the camera which is important to keep the sensor clean. It is about $750.
> Sell the kit lens


I have the same lens, and used to feel that way, but after a while you will want better image quality. Also the lens design allows dust inside, so don't be surprised if you still get some sensor dust. Some owners have complained about that.


----------



## Bill97Z (Dec 20, 2002)

If you shoot alot of "people" or events indoors go for the speedlight. If you do mostly outdoor shooting, get an inexpensive zoom to get you out to 250mm - 300mm


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks. Yea I picked up an SB-600 and I'll likely pick up another in a few weeks/months. I do want the MB-D80 battery grip so that portrait shots aren't so awkwardly taken, not to mention the extra battery life with an additional battery.


----------



## jboucher (Feb 8, 2008)

bkmk5 said:


> If you were given some gift cards and some cash; plus you wanted to chip in and buy yourself something nice at B&H Photo Video for $600 what would you buy?
> 
> Camera Gear so far.
> Nikon D90
> ...


I, personally would for one of thesehttp://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/129190-GREY/Canon_2529A004AA_Telephoto_EF_200mm_f_2_8L.html

but since you are shooting with nikon, how about a http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/337510-USA/Nikon_2150_200mm_f_2_0G_AF_S_ED_IF.html :yikes: JK

but you did ask what I would do.

..go for a flash and a tripod...the two things that will immediately improve your image quality, then with the leftover money go to some local events (racing, sports, outdoor concerts, fairs, etc.) and take lots of pictures and lear how to see.


----------

